

Difficulty in implementing tail recursive calls in C - anuragpeshne
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/27596248/why-languages-such-as-c-pascal-cannot-implement-tail-recursion

======
kazinator
Common Lisp has no stanadrd-defined support for tail recursion (though
compilers do).

I was able to easily hack up portable tail recursion using macros and whatnot.

[http://www.kylheku.com/cgit/lisp-snippets/tree/tail-
recursio...](http://www.kylheku.com/cgit/lisp-snippets/tree/tail-
recursion.lisp)

No need to drop into the compiler level.

